# Mk3 Head light switch disassembly



## vdubgti2.0 (Apr 4, 2005)

Is it possible to take a part a mk3 headlight witch. I was once told you could take them apart and dril out a pin so a stock switch would work like a euro switch? Possible or just a hoax?


----------



## Gigitt (May 26, 2004)

*Re: Mk3 Head light switch disassembly (vdubgti2.0)*

Yes you can take them apart... PITA, but you can.
I use like 4-5 butter knives - No serated cutting edge.
I use them to lift apart the sides from the locking lugs, then it just pulls apart.
I don't understand what you mean by drilling out a pin to make it a euro... but if you are referring to making a standard switch capable of doing rear or front and rear fog when you pull the dial out... maybe.
There are 2 differences in the switches...
The Euro one will have LED's and cut outs to show you that you have Fogs on.
But the main difference is a little plastic disc/guide that a spring loaded plastic pin moved in. The guide has valleys and hills and allows the switch to work for each position position. This gives the typical click motion and smoothness. Now there are different guides in different versions of the switch... ie think or it like a 'H' pattern gear shift. the Standard Switch will only be 4 speed and the Euro with rear fog is a 5 speed, and Euro with front and rear fog is a 6 speed. You can probably remove some of the guides material to allow the switch to move into another position - but I think the guide will be too thin to do this - JB Weld???
This is what the guide kinda looks like and what the position will do for Standard, Euro with R/Fogs, Euro with F/R Fogs.
Turn... 1st out... 2nd out
-------------------------
beam
park
off
beam + R/Fog
park + R/Fog
off
beam + F/Fog + R/Fog
park + F/fog + R/Fog
off


----------



## vdubgti2.0 (Apr 4, 2005)

the only reason I posted this is because 2 waterfest's ago I spoke with a guy from canada about this (sn: big dac with fries), I saw the switch he modded, he said he took it apart and there were pins that made the switch stop in each spot and he said when a pin is drilled out the switch is then able to be moved further anyone else have any input and by the way the gigitt that helped a lot


----------



## Gigitt (May 26, 2004)

*Re: (vdubgti2.0)*

Here pics of my Headlight Switch that I just pulled apart for you.
It is a Euro Rear Fog switch - but the guides have been updated with Euro F/R Fog guides.
It does switch on the Front fogs, but there is no LED's on Assembly to show they are on.
I have since bought a proper headlight assembly from TM Tuning that does Front and Rear Fog and Has Headlight levelling Rheostat








Insert Butter Knives to lift locking tabs out of holes:








Pull back of assembly to split the front and back halves:








Back Half showing all the electronics and LED's etc:








Inside the front half showing the Switch selection guides (grey):








A close up of the guides after they were partially lifted out:








You can see that there are spring loaded plastic pins that run inside the guide. This is what gives the 'clicky/notchy' feel to the switch. If you remove the pins then your switch will loose this feeling. From memory the pins are only held in place by the guides so they can be removed - they will fly out if you are not careful.
How your switch will fell after this or how well the switch positions are selected I do not know. You can have a go. I don't want to pull the guides pins out and have to put it together and pull it apart again.
The Guide itself. It is the LHS one from the picture above:








You can see that there are grooves where the spring loaded pin runs to give you the positions.
If your Switch does not have fogs... then there will be no groove and the switch is forces to pop in by the guide.
I just found these... Here are the guides and Pins from my old Euro Rear Fog assembly.
You can see the difference now in how the guides make the switch work:








Hope this helps you.
Cheers.



_Modified by Gigitt at 3:05 PM 2-14-2008_


----------



## bearerjr (2 mo ago)

I know this is an old post but I took mine apart to change bulb but now my headlights don't work. Fogs work and brights work if I hold down the lever.

I dont even see how that dial connects any contacts to make power. The white plastic piece that the knob connects to only goes up and down. Doesn't turn. Doesn't make sense to me.


----------



## bearerjr (2 mo ago)

Update. I found out that the red piece that goes in between the on/off knob and white post was damaged. One of the groves that the actual switches run in was broken. It's like the plastic got real brittle and started to disintegrate making the one side switch not move. I just replaced it with a spare one I had laying around.


----------

